# How about Prodac Products for Substrate ?



## Deba (Jan 18, 2009)

Dear All,

How about mixing Prodac Fondo Vivo with Prodac Humus and use it as a substrate for Aquariums. Any experience with the product can be shared.

Thanks.
Deba.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*I have never used this product myself but find it comes highly recommended by a few who have, and the pics of their planted tanks showed beautiful and apparently successful results when useing this product in conjunction with all the other necessities for having a nice lush planted tank.*


----------

